# WS Tarpon120



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Anyone know any store that sell Wilderness System Tarpon120 around MD and VA?

I know that Get:Outdoors in Raleigh, NC sells a package deal for 690. It comes with a kayak, pfd and a 60 dollar paddle. That's the best price I found.

thanks for all your help.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Wild River Outfitters and Appomattox River Outfitters will be you bets bets locally.

Spring River in MD is your closest WS dealer.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

*A copuple.......*

Rockfish Gap Outfitters, Waynesboro, VA
(540) 943-1461

Back Country Ski and Sports, Roanoke, Va and Blacksburg, Va (540) 552-6400



Try these

Fishhook


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

http://www.rivertrail.com/HotNews.html
The last time i was there i saw a used T-120 That looked in good shape. I think it was about $550.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks for the leads guys. I'll let you know who has the best price...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

just called river trail and the used one for 550 was just sold!! darn...  back to square one or 4 hour drive to raleigh!!


----------

